# Inspirational tattoo



## Honeybear78 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok for a long time now i have been thinking of getting another tattoo. I only have one of a butterfly on my back on the left side but on the right side I would like to get the chinese symbol for "let go". |It is something I need to do in my life. I plan on getting it for my 30th birthday. I have had a bad run of a lot of things so far as far as dealing with family and friends and making bad choices. NOW is the time to make the right choices and just *LET GO* :boogie


----------



## Oxius (Jun 9, 2008)

This is a little random, but I've been thinking of getting a scarification done. In my opinion, its much pure-er(?) than injecting ink into your skin. And the pain you feel while getting it along with the right care you have to give it to make it scar the way you want makes it a much more emotional experience than just walking in and getting a tattoo done.

just my two cents tho.

That symbol is a nice idea for a tattoo/Scar tho. I might look into that.

Good luck in whatever you do


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

I think that's a great idea...I have a couple of tatts and absolutely love em!

They mark very important events and changes in my life and I have never regretted them 1 day. 

The first one I got was when I was almost 40...and believe me. I took a lot of guff about it ...but it was (is) something that some people just don't get. For me it was a turning point in my life where I felt I "owned" my body for the first time in my life (I'm a surviver of childhood sexual abuse)and decided that body art was the way I wanted to mark that milestone and change in my awareness.

But damn, I didn't realize how addictive they are...now, every time I see art that speaks to me.. I think, 'that would look good on my forearm'... :lol 

Anyway, post a pic (if your comfortable doing that) if/when you get it...I'd love to see it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd like to get a tat. Maybe one day I will. Yours is a great idea :yes 

My problem is I'm far too indecisive. It'd take me like half a year to decide on one, and then I'd probably find problems with it.


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

^ Illusion... that's good though, considering that it's going to be on your body the rest of your life! 

It took me almost 2 years before I settled on my first design. Then I had to seek out a shop that I knew practiced Board of Health rules...then to find an artist. It is a very long process...not to mention that I had to work up the freakin courage to go and let someone actually touch me.

Good established artists will have personal portfolios that you can look at and see they're work, you can also, check with the BoH on any violations against their shops and if/when it was last inspected. 

It's an extremely personal decision and your dealing with your health as well...so take as much time as you need. Anyway, if the design is going to be on you forever..what's a year or so for the decision, right. 

Good Luck :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Very true. This is something that you're _supposed_ to think about before actually doing it.


----------



## Michael W (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd like to get something across my lower abdomen, something intricate and artsy, the problem is finding something I like.

tattoos are a big fad right now and so many people get the same thing, the lower back "*** antlers" on women and the barbed wire on the arms and spider webs and all that lame ****. I want something no one else has


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ You can pick a general idea you like...something out of tatt magazines or wherever and then work with an artist to modify it to your specific likes. Or you can design something completely from scratch, although, artist usually will charge by the hour, so I try to have my idea pretty well shaped out (with just a few modifications by the artist) before going in.

And the rule is, the more complicated and colors the more $$. Just thought I'd pass that along.


----------

